# Does anyone dress vintage?



## jkath (Jan 27, 2006)

Just wondering if we have any vintage-wearers around here. Long story short, the 40s-50s are a new hobby of mine.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2006)

....all my clothes are old .. but not that old.  lol.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 27, 2006)

Ooooh I love vintage!!! But I don't own much of it any more  I'm always scouring second hand shops (and when I was in Canada garage sales - they don't really have those here) for neat finds. Back home in Canada (my dear sweet mom is holding on to it for me) I have a beautiful long black (winter) coat with a wide "skirt" style bottom that I got second hand, in excellent condition, in Calgary. I'm not sure of the exact age, but it could be vintage based on the style. I miss that coat so much, but it was too heavy to bring given the tiny weight allowances that airlines give you.

When I was little I was madly passionate about vintage clothes. Mom made me two poodle skirts and I lived in them. I also loved anything that looked Victorian (still do) and was always playing "old fashioned" dress up. Hopefully one day I'll get the chance to get more retro pieces - I just adore the look!


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2006)

My wedding dress was Victorian. I will try to find it and take a pic to post.


----------



## licia (Jan 27, 2006)

My son used to date a girl who wore all vintage clothes and shoes.  She was always well dressed, but I was slightly amused to see someone that young dressed like my mother had when she was young.  Mom was quite a looker and she and her sister were always dressed elegantly.  I wish I had some of her clothes - I'd have to lose a few pounds to get into them.


----------



## jkath (Jan 27, 2006)

I've always had a thing for older rhinestone jewelry, but now the furs and dresses are getting fun. Jessica - can your mom send you the coat?
Alix, we need the photo!
licia - isn't it nice when a girl dresses like a....girl?!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 27, 2006)

I think it would be very expensive, we've talked about it, but I want her to keep it there in case, one day when we return to Canada (heaven willing) it'll be there for me. Otherwise I worry what if I had it here, and again the airline weight limit prevented me from taking it back, then I'd be forced to give it up and I wouldn't want that to happen - if that makes sense, lol  (I have a name for it, I call it my "princess coat".)


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 27, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Just wondering if we have any vintage-wearers around here. Long story short, the 40s-50s are a new hobby of mine.


 
Well, at some of the homebrew conferences, our brewclub has been know to trade on the area's Purple Gang history...






John


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2006)

OK, ronjohn - which one are you?


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 27, 2006)

I am not sure what you call mine, But I do like that stuff. I wish I had my Leisure Suit and Dingo Boots Still oh and Platform Shoes but then thats not that old !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 27, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> OK, ronjohn - which one are you?


 
Well, I'm not the blonde in the car, that's Sheila!!   

John


----------



## jkath (Jan 27, 2006)

ronjohn~!
I have a real photo that yours reminds me of. (I think of some great great uncles or something like that....)Oh I wish I knew which box it was in! As soon as I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not the blonde in the car, that's Sheila!!
> 
> John


 
hey, that's some dame, ronjohn, nice gams...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 30, 2006)

Yep! She's a keeper!!  

John


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a lot of 60s clothes that I bought in the King's Road, Chelsea and in Carnaby Street.  I have original Biba, Mary Quant, Zandra Rhodes and other English designers.   I also have original Courrege white boots and other 60s style shoes.  Younger relatives often raid my attic when they have theme parties to go to!


----------



## jkath (Jan 30, 2006)

ooooooooooooh Ishbel! What a collection!


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, I just can't bear to part with them.  They get dry-cleaned and hung in mothproof bags in a wardrobe in the attic...    I've got 2 black and white PVC raincoats that were so stiff that when you sat down, the front swun up (sort of like a very short crinoline!).  I have Dr Zhivago style dresses and coats (very popular here in about 69 or 70, I think).


----------



## jkath (Jan 30, 2006)

Absolutely Fabulous!!! 
and lol to the raincoats!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 31, 2006)

A girl after my own heart.  I love vintage clothing.  I'm always on the look for it at thrift stores, flea markets and estate sales.  The best part is when people come up to me wanting to know where I bought something and their shock when I tell them its vintage and unfort. they'll probably have a hard time finding one like it. 

My weakness is jewelry, spring/summer dresses, coats and jackets.  I love clothing and jewelry from 30's, 40's, 60's, 70's and 80's. 

I have a collection of various pieces of jewelry.  The black glass jewelry (mourning jewelry) is one of my favorites. In fact, I finally had to start restraining myself when it came to buying these pieces as I have a vast collection already.  However, I love the boho and rhinestone jewelry also.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 31, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I have a collection of various pieces of jewelry. The black glass jewelry (mourning jewelry) is one of my favorites. In fact, I finally had to start restraining myself when it came to buying these pieces as I have a vast collection already. However, I love the boho and rhinestone jewelry also.


 Mourning jewellery, though sad (if you think about it's meaning) is soooo beautiful. I've always been on the look-out for some, but haven't encountered any yet in my price range. Is your's made from real jet, Sizzlin? (I really like cameos and other Victorian jewellery too.)


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2006)

My name is jkath, and I am a vintage rhinestone addict....

sizz, if you ever are in So Cal, we must shop!

Jessica - I had aa old great piece with jet crystal beads, but the silk thread was falling apart. So, rather than re-string, I gave many of the beads a new life, so to speak, by making many new sets of earrings. (I used to make/sell a lot of my jewelry) I still have some beads left, but those are going to be in a pin I design, I think.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 31, 2006)

It's odd.... I've got lots of clothes that may be considered 'vintage' - but the items are all things that I bought from new  (or were my Mum's from the 50s and 40s).  I have never bought second-hand clothes for myself!


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2006)

The sad part is that now "vintage" can even apply to that odd stuff we wore in the 80's!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 31, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> The sad part is that now "vintage" can even apply to that odd stuff we wore in the 80's!


 
The 80's!?!?!?!?!?! 

Please tell me no. I dated girls in the 80's who had outfits with bigger shoulder pads than I have EVER worn playing hockey!!!   

John


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2006)

John, did you know that the whole shoulder pad/peplum look was the "retro look" from the 40's? True! Of course the big hair was another story....


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 31, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> John, did you know that the whole shoulder pad/peplum look was the "retro look" from the 40's? True! Of course the big hair was another story....


 

Shoulder pad yes, but the "Linebacker" look was definitely an 80's thing!  

John


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah 40's had their shoulders (military style) but those giant ones....I think that began with "Dynasty"...!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 31, 2006)

Well I like the British 30s & 40s, but I have no place to wear any of it. Plus I have no idea wear to get the stuff either.


----------



## 240brickman (Feb 1, 2006)

The cool thing is,  I seem to be wearing Vintage clothing all the time,  and I wasn't even trying!

What concerns me is that the clothes were brand new when I bought them! 

--J


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2006)

That just means you're cool without trying


----------



## middie (Feb 1, 2006)

80's vintage ? that's me lol


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2006)

yes, you are middie! Now, go get out that aqua net!


----------



## Dove (Feb 1, 2006)

I have several dresses that were tailored maid for me when we were in Korea (1963-1965) that I just can't part with. They no longer fit but the Brocade fabric is so beautiful. My favorite is Gold Brocade with Pattern on Pattern (or so I was told ) Gold with a bronze chrysanthemum flower woven in..fulley lined with a matching short jacket.

As far as jewelery goes..I have a framed Christmas tree made out of old jewelery..the top piece is from the "40's"


----------



## Dove (Feb 1, 2006)

I also have the suit that we were (me) married in..1954)  

Don't think I could get it past my big toe now..


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2006)

I knew you'd find this thread, Dove!
Do keep those treasures! What a lovely remembrance of an earlier time! As for the jeweled Christmas Tree, my Grandma and her sister in law each made one years ago. I always thought they were quite pretty, but when Grandma moved to a smaller place, mom thought it wasn't attractive and got rid of it!


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 2, 2006)

I've recently inherited some (what I think of as) beautiful jewellery from my Gran and Aunts that none of my cousins wanted, deeming them too old fashioned. Being "overseas", I'm last in line, but I don't care about that. The pins and earrings are marcasite (sorry about the spelling) and jet, and there are two evening bags and a few really dainty monogrammed handkerchiefs (the hankies are such a personal item - I am honoured). I adore them.  I've been wearing the pins on my winter coat, and have recieved so many compliments. I treasure these items - I think they are absolutely gorgeous, and I wish we could dress with the ceremony that our mom's and grannies and aunties enjoyed.


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2006)

who says you can't, Sandy?
I love to be dressed up every day!


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 2, 2006)

My Dad was an officer in a Highland Regiment of the British Army.  This meant he and my Mum had to attend a lot of regimental events in full evening dress or sometimes my Mum would wear wonderful cocktail dresses.  I remember her coming into my bedroom to say goodnight before they left - she smelt so nice and looked so pretty and my dad looked wonderful in either his kilt or dinner jacket.  I WISH I'd kept some of those dresses.   I have kept some evening bags and a couple of 'stoles', as they called wraps in those days!  She wore wonderful hats, too.  All gone now


----------



## Claire (Feb 5, 2006)

I am so jealous.  I'm very tall, very broad shouldered, and not slim (not obese either).  BUT that pretty much makes vintage clothing a wash for me ... they simply didn't make women like me in those days.  But I love the look, and do go shopping with friends who buy vintage clothing.  I have to say, though, that bell-bottoms and tie-dye are best left in the past.


----------



## Claire (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh, Ishbel, I, too, am a military brat.  Daddy was "just" a sergeant, but Mom and he dressed to the nines for balls, dinings in, dinings out, cotillions, etc, on a regular basis.  I think back very fondly of the days when I'd sit on their bed (as eldest child I was the babysitter), helping to pick out her jewelry and perfume, checking to see if her hose seams were straight and the back of her hair just so.  I think we miss a lot by not having that for our children.  You can go to the very classiest restaurant in my town wearing jeans.  This is an improvement?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 5, 2006)

'Just a sergeant'?  No such thing.... 

I am grateful that I was an army child at what was probably the end of the 'British Raj' period....  we lived well and it has given me wonderful memories.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 5, 2006)

When my mom and dad bought their first home in the States in (Michigan), I remember that our home was always so spotless. My mom would do all her housework and then have a bath and put on something nice. She had really nice clothes, lovely classy things. The other women in the neighborhood didn't like her very much, they thought she was snobbish. None of them ever dressed nicely. Funny enough, my mom wasn't a snob, she was just really shy. She behaved the way she did because that's what her mom taught her to do. At 13, I understood this was different, and as much as I wished my mom would "fit in", I used to feel so fiercly protective of her - I'd look at those other women in the neighborhood with their shorts and fat bums and sneakers, no make-up, drab hair, and think my mom was so lovely! She always carried starched handkerchiefs. We'd iron together - I had a little one that actually worked (it was probably an old one they didn't throw out yet), and my mom would let me press the easy things. She always ironed our sheets and put lavender in the linen cupboard.


----------



## Claire (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so jealous!  I have several friends who dress vintage and rarely buy new clothes, period.  I love to shop with them.  But I'm a very tall, not thin woman .... as Mom says, "they didn't build them like you (referrring also to my sisters) in those days."  But I love the look, be it Victorian or 50s.  60s .... well, I lived through the hippie days, so am not quite so attracted to the looks once you hit tie-dye!


----------



## Claire (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know how old you are, Sandyj, but my mother ALWAYS, and i do mean ALWAYS, looked at the clock at around 4 or 5 p.m., then went and cleaned up, put on lipstick, styled her hair, changed into a clean dress, gave herself a spritz of perfume.  When Daddy came home, Mommy looked like all the work she did all day long (my dad's a retired military sergeant, believe me, Mom worked her fanny off) was nothing, even though she probably made the dress herself, baby-sat half the neighborhood children, took in a load of ironing, and certainly made a hearty dinner for the six of us.  I'm glad you take pride in your mom, I sure do.  And, yes, I learned to iron by starching handerchiefs!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 3, 2006)

Vintage in my case would either Masai traditional  or something from my mum's side of the family which was basically a sisal skirt and sandals made from cowhide, nothing else(well accessories like bangles and necklesses) Could be a real cause for traffic jam. The 'Kitenge' is not as authentic, but it was what came up when we had to cover our body's . So I have quite a few and come summer, They are great.Will try and post what a Kitenge looks like later.


----------



## jkath (Mar 3, 2006)

That outfit is lovely!


----------



## Shunka (Mar 3, 2006)

I love the look of Victorian, antebellum, etc.; wonder how our grandmothers coped with all the pettiskirts and such!! Vintage to me is beaded buck-skins. Before I got burned out on making beadwork, I used to make custom-authentic buck-skin outfits. Wish I had kept those that I made for myself; couldn't fit in them now, lol!! Still have all my beadwork stuff, hopefully I can teach my grandchildren how to do it someday.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 6, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Mourning jewellery, though sad (if you think about it's meaning) is soooo beautiful. I've always been on the look-out for some, but haven't encountered any yet in my price range. Is your's made from real jet, Sizzlin? (I really like cameos and other Victorian jewellery too.)


 
Yes Pic they are made from real jet.  I've finally had to restrain myself when I see pieces for sale.  However, I can't pass up pieces I find at estate or rummage sales when people haven't a clue as to what it is but price it so low its almost like stealing.  I have a wide range of jewelry pieces and I love them all.  Its amazing what a colorful multi strand necklace will do for just a shirt and jeans.  I have an amazing blue crystal necklace that I find myself reaching for the most though.  

Jkath...........the only way you'll see me in CA is by way of car.....I def. don't fly but would love to shop with you should I ever do make it to your area.  Who knows one of my best friends son just moved near Hollywood so we may take a trip sometime.  I'll probably have to be tranquilized and forced to fly though.... 

I can't remember who brought up the tie dye shirts but those I truely have to say are and will always be a fashion don't.  I finally broke my husband as he would find himself drawn to them if we were at flea markets.  Def. a What Not To Wear piece of clothing.

Another thing that I've had to restrain from is vintage coats/jackets.  I only have so much closet space.  But I saw an amazing jacket the other day at a thrift store and I'm kicking myself for not getting it.  I may drive over this Wed. and see if they still have it though.  Probably shouldn't but in the end I know I will.


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Mar 6, 2006)

I’ve always admired people who can shop for vintage clothes. I like looking at it, but I just can’t do it. I don’t have the patience to shop in vintage stores…. I don’t even have the patience to shop at bargain places!! I wear a lot of designer clothes, but my style is pretty “plain jane.”


----------



## torreon (Mar 6, 2006)

We dress in vintage clothes from the 1920's for some of our car club activities. We are members of the Model T Ford Club . Two of our cars are 1926 Model T's, a touring & a roadster, also have a 1922 roadster but don't have clothes for the period yet. I have a flapper dress & hat & hubby wears a red bow tie & sleeve garters.


----------



## torreon (Mar 6, 2006)

We dress in 1920's costumes for some of our car club events. We are members of the Model T Ford Club. Our costumes are from the 1920's era, hubby wears red sleeve garters with a long sleeved white shiet & a red bow tie. I have a flapper dress & hat.


----------



## licia (Mar 6, 2006)

I told my dh I needed to buy a new swimsuit - the elbow and the knees were worn out in my old one.  He didn't think that was funny.


----------



## jkath (Mar 6, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I told my dh I needed to buy a new swimsuit - the elbow and the knees were worn out in my old one. He didn't think that was funny.


 
Classic licia!


----------



## The Z (Aug 8, 2006)

I was watching an old black & white movie recently and I noticed that EVERY man was wearing a hat.  They showed a crowded street and everyone was wearing one.

Now there might be a couple, but only if they're into the 'vintage' clothing thing.

What caused the DEATH of this trend???  Anyone know?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 8, 2006)

Let's blame it on the Beatles, Z.  Everyone had to show their new 'long' hair.


----------



## licia (Aug 8, 2006)

Jack Kennedy was the one who really shot hat sales in the foot. I noticed since the weather has been so hot even the Jaguar coach is wearing a straw hat these days.DH always wears one playing golf (at least in the summer). I enjoy seeing clothes from almost any time except the 70's. That had to be the ugliest both in style and color of any time I remember...colors that flattered no skin tone and styles that were as bad.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

i watch ALOT of Korean dramas and I love the vintage Korean dresses. I would love to take a picture in one of those beautiful dresses with the huge braided head piece, or in a kimono with the powdered face and red lips.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 8, 2006)

Do it, seester!  and share the photos with us.  

licia, I think you are right about the JFK thing.  Our first "sexy" president. I missed the icky polyester 70s clothes at the time by being an unreconstructed hippie that didn't fit in anywhere anymore.  (Not that that style was going to last much longer...)


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 8, 2006)

Only to excess!   My favourite period is Victorian.  Most of my going out wardrobe consists of corsets, bustles, long skirts, gloves, hats, and parasols and boots.   I dabble in Edwardian as well....long velvet gowns, free flowing as opposed to the constriction of the victorian era.  I've got a few early 1900 pieces as well.  I draw the line at the 1930's.  

Every year my boyfriend and I go to Cape May's Victorian week festivities.   Aside from those who own property or participate in the features, I seem to be the only one in complete attire.  It does help with getting the best tables in the restaurants, however.

I believe I was never meant to be living in this century.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 8, 2006)

Aye ... I wear my Kilt in the summer for the games ... a bit too breezy to go regimental in the dead of winter ....

But, perhaps I misunderstood ... is this about "heratage" or a "costume party"?


----------



## Shunka (Aug 8, 2006)

Michael, if you have the calves that look good with your kilt, then you can wear it anytime, anywhere!!!! Love a man in a kilt!!!!!


----------



## The Z (Aug 8, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> But, perhaps I misunderstood ... is this about "heratage" or a "costume party"?


 
Could be either, neither or both I guess.  I think jkath, who originated the thread, intended to discuss vintage attire in your normal day-to-day activities... like the ladies dressing like June Cleaver or something.  But, hey... if you wanna talk about your kilt then go for it.


----------

